# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Poezi per Krishtlindje

## Kallmeti

Krishtlindje

Perjashta ka drite
Drite i ndricohet shpirtit
E presim cdo vite
Datlindjen e Jezu Krishtit

Femijet te paret
Engjujt e planetit
Ti largojne hallet
Dhimbjen ta tretin

Dhurata presin pa nxitim
Por kur halle ke
Vec me nje perqafim
Dhurate te madhe ju dhe

Dhurate mori njerzimi
Kur lindi Jezusi
Se lindi ndricimi
Shpirtin me shprese ta mbushi

Te largon cdo dhimbje
Te largon cdo stres
Te ben te kesh bindje
Se endrra kurr nuk vdes

Te bekon ti lindjen
Te bekon dashurine
Te bekon diten
Te largon idhnine

Te meson ty jeten
Ta ndihmosh te semurin
Ta thuash te verteten
Te falesh ta rrezosh murin

Ta largon vetmine
Me ty eshte ne shpirt
Kemi gjithe pasurine
Me Ty o Jezu Krisht

Ndaj te gjithe do falemi
Ne faltoren e shpirtit
Prej Tij asnjehere s'ndalemi
As ditet e Amshimit

Lek Gjoka
Jacksonville Florida
Dhjetor 2012

----------

